# Where to buy drawn comb?



## VodoBaas1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Local bee club?


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

From a really good friend.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

have yet to run across anyone selling drawn comb. There is even some debate as to weather or not a $100 5 frame nuc will come with 5 drawn frames.

I know of the existence of fully drawn plastic "comb" such as permacomb. but it so rarely comes up that i have no info on how well the girls like it, if its worth the cost etc.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly where but I seem to recall drawn comb advertised as the almonds were over this spring.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

my2cents said:


> I would like to know where someone could purchase drawn comb?:scratch:


I would like to know who would trade un-assembled frames with foundation for drawn comb (2 for 1)?


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I think I have seen frames with drawn comb for sale in the classified section here on bee source. Like mentioned above I think it was some of the commercial beeks.


----------



## ChrisBex (Jul 24, 2014)

If someone was to sell drawn comb on new plastic foundation. What would you pay?


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

my2cents said:


> I would like to know where someone could purchase drawn comb?:scratch:


I don't think I've ever seen comb for sale.... I wouldn't sell mine, too hard to come by.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm not sure who would want to sell drawn comb unless it was just so bad off that it wasn't really usable anymore. Drawn comb is like gold, and the closer to fall you get the more it's worth.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

drlonzo said:


> Drawn comb is like gold, and the closer to fall you get the more it's worth.


X2 :thumbsup: G


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Drawn comb is like Gold!
You cannot find them from a hobbyist beekeeper.
Try to put an ads on CL. And look up your local commercial operation to 
see if anyone is closing their bee business to find some. It is not easy though.
How much are you willing to pay per drawn frame?


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Tamas from Hungary has build a machine, that prints fully drawn beeswax combs. See: http://www.favuscell.com/products.php?language=en

The experiences of some friends of mine are good. You can buy them wax comb only or already mounted in frames. 

Some big beekeeping equipment distributors in Europe are selling those fully drawn wax combs already, like Ickowicz in France. See: http://www.icko-apiculture.com/fr/cire-abeille/cire-gaufree-1/bati-favus-paq-de-10.html

For me that is a much more important invention than the FlowHive. Don't know why they are unknown in the US so far. Maybe Tamas should send some samples to Michael Bush. :lookout:


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

That's interesting. Cant read French but it looks like, 69 euro for 10 sheets. Maybe $7.50 a sheet.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I wouldn't sell mine, but I sure wouldn't bring any one else's into my apiary.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

dsegrest said:


> I wouldn't sell mine, but I sure wouldn't bring any one else's into my apiary.


I've always been a little hesitant on that end too.


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Call your state bee inspector and ask if it's a good idea. I am sure he can educate you on the subject matter.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

frustrateddrone said:


> Call your state bee inspector and ask if it's a good idea. I am sure he can educate you on the subject matter.


S/he can also probably tell you of a reliable source.


----------



## my2cents (Jul 9, 2015)

ChrisBex said:


> If someone was to sell drawn comb on new plastic foundation. What would you pay?


Obviously, if you wanted it, you would pay the asking price.


----------



## phyber (Apr 14, 2015)

why isn't a product like this already in currency?

Sure it may be a bit more expensive, but if you could have a plastic foundation with comb already drawn enough for a queen to start laying in or storing a bit of nectar away in...think of how fast a package or nuc could build up in a season and prep for winter! 

The more I need comb drawn on frames, the more stubborn my bees get!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

There are products like this. Permacomb for one, and read post 13


----------



## phyber (Apr 14, 2015)

biggraham610 said:


> There are products like this. Permacomb for one, and read post 13


I'm meaning wax comb not plastic and available at the US bee supply stores.


----------



## NSBee (Dec 20, 2014)

something to consider is whether you are allowed to buy them in your area . In my area , used beekeeping equipment must be inspected before it can be sold . 
I assume this would include drawn frames . it is something you may want to check on .


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

The wax supply of the country is pretty much contaminated with cumophos. Plastic is safer


----------



## Tcw29020 (9 mo ago)

Acebird said:


> I would like to know who would trade un-assembled frames with foundation for drawn comb (2 for 1)?


I'm trying to find some to get a head start with some bees I have to relocate. So far the only person willing to trade out wants 7 new frames for 1 drawn out frame 😲


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

where are you located?

GG


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

my2cents said:


> I would like to know where someone could purchase drawn comb?:scratch:


BetterBee


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I wasn't aware that drawn comb was commercially available, but Larry is correct. See: https://www.betterbee.com/foundation/bcombd10-bettercomb-drawn-comb.asp


----------



## gator75 (Apr 21, 2021)

Not a bad deal. If it gives you 30# more of honey, pays for itself many times over.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

That stuff is crap.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

my2cents said:


> I would like to know where someone could purchase drawn comb?:scratch:


BetterBee has it.


----------



## rdimanin (Jan 17, 2020)

I've used Bettercomb from Betterbee last season. The wax seemed to hold up pretty well & the queen laid eggs in it. It's just too expensive for me.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree…. expensive but he was asking where to purchase not how much. 
I think this may degrade real beeswax if enough of it gets around and blended in. 
If buyers keep it to themselves, fine.


----------



## Tcw29020 (9 mo ago)

Gray Goose said:


> where are you located?
> 
> GG


Elgin,sc


----------

